# Carbon Fiber Hood - e38 740



## LavaDerek (Nov 5, 2004)

I would like to locate a Carbon Fiber replacement hood for a 1998 BMW 740iL (e38), can anyone help me? Any real and reasonable ideas or thoughts would be welcome.

Thank you in advance,

Derek
[email protected]


----------

